# Free eye tests



## Zara27 (2 Jul 2007)

Hi 

Ive searched citizens info site and here and cant find too much info.   For a free eye test through your PRSI contributions is there a form you can download from Revenue.ie or do you have to pay for the test first and collect a form from opticians to claim it back?

Thanks and sorry if posted already.

Z.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Jul 2007)

See the _SW _site:

* Treatment Benefit Scheme

*If I recall correctly you fill the form in when you attend the optician or maybe in advance of your appointment. You can call _SW _(_Sligo _or _Letterkenny _- can't recall offhand but the contact details are on their website) to check if your _PRSI _contributions mean that you are covered for _Treatment Benefit _if you are not sure.


----------



## Zara27 (2 Jul 2007)

Thanks for that


----------

